# Indoor plant/weed growth



## Chewbecca (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok, so my plan is to buy some dandelion seeds and plant them in a plastic container with soil, and grow them for Stagger Lee (hatchling Redfoot).

Since I am TOTALLY clueless when it comes to even growing anything outside, I thought I'd post this here.

What type of light/bulb would be good to use for growing dandelion greens?
A direct link would be LOVELY. I'd seriously appreciate it.
I have a hibiscus plant that I already pluck leaves and petals from for him, and that will be coming inside in the colder months. I also have prickly pear cactus that will be going into a flower pot for him to munch on on his fruit days.

I've pulled dandelion greens, from WHERE I can, in my yard, but that's not always going to work. I'd like to grow them inside to have more control over what is going into them and what is not.

So what do I need to do?
I've already been to Lowe's for seeds and they looked at me like I said, "HEY, LET'S BURN DOWN VILLAGES AND KILL BABIES" when I asked them if they had any dandelion seeds.
But I can order them online. I found this place:
http://www.cherrygal.com/greens-dandelion-heirloom-seeds-2009-p-9954.html

I won't need a TON, not this year, as he's just a hatchling, soon-to-be a yearling, but he still won't eat a lot.

What else can I grow inside for him?

I figured I'd start with dandelion greens since they're a weed, can grow just about anywhere, and are fairly hard to kill, right?


Sorry if there has already been a thread about this, but I did a search, and didn't find anything.
Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 28, 2009)

Its a funny thing about dandelion seeds...if you have that beautifully sculpted and cared for lawn, weed free, one little dandy seed will sprout and cause you much chagrin! However, if you intentionally plant dandy seeds that you bought and paid for with hard-earned cash, the percentage of sprouts is really bad. 

Towards the end of spring and getting along towards summer, quite a few of the places where seeds are sold will sell packages of seeds half off, or cheaper than normal. I buy many, many packages of veggie seeds and just broadcast them over the tortoise pens. You only have to be careful to not buy any of the veggies in the Deadly Nightshade family...tomatoes, peppers, etc. As the seeds sprout, the tortoises will eat the leaves.

Yvonne


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 28, 2009)

Well, crap.
So, I will have a heck of a time trying to grow dandelions inside???

ACK.
He may just be living off of hibiscus petals and leaves this winter then.


----------



## Itort (Jun 28, 2009)

The big drawback I see to growing dandelions indoors is the fact they are a deeprooted plant. Plantain might be better bet though you would have to collect the seed.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Chewbecca, not all people have difficulty growing things inside, just some of us. Here is a list of some seeds, plants and Grocery store items you can supplement your RFs diet with.

*Easily obtained seeds:*
Dandelion greens
Plantain (the weed not the fruit)
Alyssum Sweet
Pansy
Petunias
Sedum
Strawberries (leaves and fruit)
Clover (I prefer Red or Crimson) (White is ok, but not dry)
Californian Poppy

*Plants that need about 3 months to rid of chemicals:*
Rose (flowers and leaves....make sure no systemic pesticides were used)
Banana leaves
Geraniums
Opuntia (prickly pear cactus)
Hens & chickens
Jade plant
hybiscus

*Grocery store items:*
Romaine lettuce
Red and green leaf lettuce
Endive
Escarole
Chicory
Radicchio
Turnip greens
Mustard greens (really strong taste)
Collards
Spring Mix (mixed salad greens)

Recommendations from www.redfoots.com
Grape Leaves, Hibiscus(blooms & leaves), Dandelion Greens, Curly Endive(not belgian)/Chicory, Escarole and Collard Greens


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you!

I knew that I could get most of the stuff from the redfoots.com list at the grocery store, but I figured if I could grow a lot of stuff inside my house, it would save having to buy LOADS of it at once and wasting it.
I cannot find dandelion greens at any of my grocery stores. That's one reason I wanted to grow it.

Do you know what kind of plant light I would need?

Thank you!



Crazy1 said:


> Chewbecca, not all people have difficulty growing things inside, just some of us. Here is a list of some seeds, plants and Grocery store items you can supplement your RFs diet with.
> 
> *Easily obtained seeds:*
> Dandelion greens
> ...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 28, 2009)

If you go to a health food store (such as Whole Foods if you have one) you may find dandelion greens. 

I had no luck whatsoever trying to grow dandelion greens. I do however grow a russian tortoise mix (it has clover, plaintain, etc, and some grasses that mine doesn't like), and some lettuce and veggie seeds. I put them in organic potting mix in cat litter pans. I have three pans that did pretty well inside over the winter. I just pull off the sprouts and top Trevor's grocery store salad. I can't get enough to grow to be a big part of his diet. They are outside now and one tray has taken off and the others are lagging. If they die I don't think I would do it again...I just don't have a green thumb.

Honestly, it isn't worth the money for me. I spent about $20 on seeds, soil, and trays. I spend time every week on them. I haven't gotten nearly $20 worth of food. If they die I wouldn't do it again. Nearby me I have a wetland area that has wild dandelions. No chance of pesticides, so I go off the trail and pick some for Trevor. If I get the organic dandelion greens at the health food store ($3.50 here), they usually spoil. I can only eat so much dandelion green salad because it's bitter. Also, my tort can't manage the stems yet since he's so little. He can only eat the very top of them so a lot goes to waste. He doesn't seem to like dandelions more than any other greens. His favorite actually is anything radish (greens and sprouts). He didn't like the dandelion flowers at all!

Remember that a tort only needs variety over time. For example, you can buy spring mix all the time, and then only 1 or 2 other greens that week. Buy different greens the next week, etc. You do not need to buy the variety each week, just over time. Some people will take it to an extreme and feed from one head of greens until it is gone or spoils, then buy 1 more, and so on. It's a personal preference. If you shop around enough you will learn where to find the best deals, selection, and freshest produce.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Chewbecca, I am not sure where you live but I have a Stater Brothers by me and they carry Dandelion (seasonal) and Cactus as well as cactus fruit (which is seasonal also) Some stores will order special for you. Also if you have a Trader Joes near you you can get them as well as micro greens which is a nice treat. If you plant Dandelion inside make sure it is in a flower pot so the roots can go deep. A regular plant grow light you can get at home depot or any hardware store will work fine.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 29, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Chewbecca, I am not sure where you live but I have a Stater Brothers by me and they carry Dandelion (seasonal) and Cactus as well as cactus fruit (which is seasonal also) Some stores will order special for you. Also if you have a Trader Joes near you you can get them as well as micro greens which is a nice treat. If you plant Dandelion inside make sure it is in a flower pot so the roots can go deep. A regular plant grow light you can get at home depot or any hardware store will work fine.



Thank you!
I have neither of those stores near me, but I can order seeds from sooo many places online.

I have a prickly pear cactus plant that a member here sold me with 5 lbs of pads, so I have that planted in a pot. I'll bring that inside when the weather gets cold.

I'll get a pot this weekend probably and order some seeds.
About how many dandelion seeds do you think I'd need for one pot...and one yearling RFT?

Though...I don't know. I will be going to the NARBC show in Tinley Park, IL, in October...God only knows if I'll end up bringing another RFT home from that. It's not on my list of things to get at the show, but I'm easily suckered into new animals.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 29, 2009)

ooo the Trader Joes microgreens are good! My Trevor doesn't like them any more than spring mix, but they are good variety and they will always get eaten by him before they go bad as it's such a small container.

Dandelion seeds usually come in 50-hundreds of seeds. Only a fraction will sprout, and that's even if you are lucky. I planted about 100 to get about 10 spouts that never grew past 1 inch high! You can probably place them close together as only some will sprout. If after a couple weeks they don't sprout you can add more.

If you even think you may get another RF please plan in advance with the enclosure, vet, etc.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jun 29, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> ooo the Trader Joes microgreens are good! My Trevor doesn't like them any more than spring mix, but they are good variety and they will always get eaten by him before they go bad as it's such a small container.
> 
> Dandelion seeds usually come in 50-hundreds of seeds. Only a fraction will sprout, and that's even if you are lucky. I planted about 100 to get about 10 spouts that never grew past 1 inch high! You can probably place them close together as only some will sprout. If after a couple weeks they don't sprout you can add more.
> 
> If you even think you may get another RF please plan in advance with the enclosure, vet, etc.



Thanks. I have already located an exotics pet vet in my area (she specializes in birds and reptiles, actually, and specifically turtles and tortoises) as I have SEVERAL geckos that are under my care (responsibility). ANY animal that comes into my home receives the care it needs to live and thrive.  Most of what would ail my geckos, I have special food made SPECIFICALLY for the genus of geckos I keep that is made to treat entamoeba invadens and the other food I have deals with nematodes.
But I have a vet in line just in case.

And, don't worry, I'll make sure that I have the space available before I bring another tortoise into my home, trust me.
I'd like to think that I'm a tad more responsible than to just carelessly, "Oh, you know, I think I'll just grab me one of those tortoises, and another one of these, and take them home without any ready enclosures."


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 29, 2009)

That's great! There are actually a lot of people who buy torts without any forethought of care....


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 29, 2009)

Rebecca remember if you do get another tort you need to quarenteen it if it is not one of Terrys. I usually quanteen mine for about 6 months to a year. That means another enclosure. 

I just went to the Reptile show in San Diego and had to talk to myself before I went and tell me "No torts. No matter what, I could not bring home another Tort." Well while I was at the show they had some great looking torts and I must admit I was tempted but I remembered "I said NO" so I behaved and did not buy a tort (pat on back for resisting). They are tempting but it is best to get everything situated with the one you have before you get more. And like potato chips you can never have just one. Or most of us can't. Sorry got off on a tangent there. 

Anyway, if you have difficulty finding things you can order food online that they ship to you fresh. There are several places that do this for tort owners. Several of us tried reptileeats but had difficulty getting our orders in a timely fashion. Here are some places that have fresh greens for sale. 
www.Reptileeats.com domain name has expired June 6, 2009 ( we had some difficulty getting our orders from them..
www.Reptilesalad.com
www.herbivorescience.com (this is frozen food I think, haven't tried it but it was at the show this past weekend)
http://www.rivenrock.com/tortoise.htm (for cactus)

If you have a Costco near they sell an organic spring mix that is good too.

There is a Eurofresh store in Tinley park here is the address 
16000 S. Harlem Ave.
Tinley Park, IL
708.336.7300 

www.genevagreenmarket.orgÃ¢â‚¬Å½
75 N River Lane
Geneva, IL 60134
+1 630-208-9321
Check for times open

Or if your area has a farmers market you can purchase organic foods there. But if you have your heart set on growing food for Stagger Lee I would definitely suggest Hybiscus. Look online for an organic garden center they have quite a few, then when you get your plants you won't have to worry about feeding them to him right away. Or just get you some seed and see how it goes if it doesn't work then you have a list of backup places to get food from.


----------

